# DIY RGB LEDs for GPU Water Block



## Flava0ne (Jun 15, 2018)

I just got my Bitspower 1080 Ti K|NGP|N water blocks and I want to install RGB LEDs on them so that I can control it with EVGA PrecisionX OC. But I don't understand the provided pinout for the RGB header on the GPU that's provided in the K|NGP|N Forums:







I already have the required *RGB LEDs*, *Connector*, *Pins* and wire but don't know which ends to solder onto the RGB LED leads.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 15, 2018)

If You're referring to  the card itself, I'm certain  you don't solder anything on that, no gpu maker would leave a card designed for end users to solder , on the market in that state

it seems to have USB, and EVBot connections near the power cable ports, as well as some other tweaking stuff & a *four pin RGB port (J4600).*

this is the connector for the RGB

*this page has the info required.*






*from xDevsDOTcom*
*DIY RGB lights for waterblock setup or casemodding*

To connect LEDs, use the same connector type as ProbeIt , but with 4-pins only. This connector for RGB LEDs *J4600* is located on top right corner of the board.






Image 35: DIY RGB LED connection schematics for connector J4600


Any typical common anode RGB LED will work fine. SMT example of generic 5050 RGB LED is used on schematic above. By attaching LEDs, you can use Precision XOC to adjust LED color, brightness and mode settings.


Here’s example how this mod worked on EVGA GeForce GTX *980 Ti* KINGPIN card.














 The water block should have either the same pins that your GPU has, or a cable to connect to your GPU.  So all you should be doing is either plugging in the pre-installed cord from the water blog, or purchasing a connector to bridge the connection between the two, and I suppose if you're in electronically adept ,you could possibly solder or create something ,but if you're asking questions about diagrams ,I'd recommend against it ,at least without further research


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 15, 2018)

Can you please read the second part of my original post again more carefully? All you did was copy that portion of that thread almost word for word, which I have already read several times. I'm well aware of the JST PH 4-pin connector on the GPU which is used for the RGB lighting on the stock HS cooler. It wouldn't be "DIY" if I can somehow purchase a pre-made cable assembly with the RGB LEDs already connected with that specific 4-pin PH connector and made exactly for my exact Bitspower GPU water block. It's the wiring schematic that I can't make out, unless I can just connect any part of the LED lead to any part of the connector, which I highly doubt as that would most likely end up burning out the LED.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jul 8, 2018)

if the LEDs you have gotten are the ones you linked to at digi-key, you can see it in the datasheet linked on their site, This is the same link.

the RGB circuit you have linked to uses a common Anode LED with separate cathodes for the colours RGB, but the led you have ordered is a common cathode with separate anodes for each LED, you can make the led work with some transistor trickery I imagine, but  the easiest would be to get a common anode RGB led.

Short answer: you can't.

Edit:
this one would work: https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/kingbright/WP154A4SEJ3VBDZGC-CA/754-2153-ND/7597097
but check what size the led holes on the block is first.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jul 9, 2018)

I realized that the block has a recessed portion on the bottom for a RGB LED light strip like *this* one sold by Bitspower. I haven't purchased it yet but would it be possible to wire it up to be connected to the GPU's RGB header given that diagram I originally posted (it's the standard 4-wire RGB connector) and instead crimp those JST PH terminals to the ends and use that JST PH 4-pin connector so that I can control it in EVGA's PrecisionX OC?


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jul 9, 2018)

I do think that will work, make sure the 12V on the strip is connected to the 12V on the board.

If the documentation on that forum post is correct then the leftmost pin is 12V on the picture, and the 12V connection on the bitspower led strip is marked with ⊕.
it should work.

To be absolutely sure about the 12V on the J4600 connector I recommend measuring it with a Multimeter, just be careful not shorting any pins there (measure between the leftmost pin on the J4600 connector and ground in the computer, should be 12V)


----------

